# OMG -- Just Found Out I Have....



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Gallstones.    I've been having this really bad abdominal pain that I actually thought was a hernia - but my Dr. just called and my CT scanned showed gallstones.

Eeeks -- I just googled it, and one of the websites said it's can be common in "overweight, middle aged women".  I think that made me feel worse than the pain!  

I have to meet with a surgeon to find out what my next course of action is.  I hope they can just zap them!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I personally have never had this problem, but my mom did and had her gallbladder removed many years ago.  I think there's more variety in treatment these days.
Good luck.  Keep us posted.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I hope it goes by quickly and as painlessly as possible


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Even if you have to have them taken out, as long as they can do it laprascopically it's not too bad. I had mine out on Sept 30th, and the worst part was that it was an emergency that screwed up a planned vacation. I went home the next day, had some fun drugs, and rested for a few days. And since you can't lift anything over 10 pounds for a couple of weeks, you have an excuse to get out of a lot of housework


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

A few years ago I had a scan of my abdomen done and the tech. told me I had a gall stone.  My doctor ordered the scan to see if there was a liver problem (there wasn't).  I haven't had any pain.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Even if you have to have them taken out, as long as they can do it laprascopically it's not too bad. I had mine out on Sept 30th, and the worst part was that it was an emergency that screwed up a planned vacation. I went home the next day, had some fun drugs, and rested for a few days. And since you can't lift anything over 10 pounds for a couple of weeks, you have an excuse to get out of a lot of housework


If you go back through Thumper's posts, you'll find the fun drugs didn't keep her off KindleBoards... 

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dana said:


>


I second this one.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

piece of cake - I have not had that problem but know lots of folks that have and it was nothing.  Besides you have all us kindleboarders to stand by you!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I second this one.


+1


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

loca said:


> +1


add me to that as well


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Dana said:


>





Spoiler



Dana, sorry I am stealing your bunny... we-lllll... I just found him there sleepin'! 


  Spoilered just for you Dana.
LindaW, 
Hope you feel better soon... and that your treatment is as painless as possible.
AND I hope you like this sweet bunny I found for you...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I understand rabbit stew is good for gallstones...

<ducks and runs>


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I understand rabbit stew is good for gallstones...
> 
> <ducks and runs>


You're awful!

I'm sorry you're in pain Linda, but I think I'd rather have the gallstones than a hernia. And laproscopy is the way to go if at all possible.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well there seemed to be a whole warren full of 'em right here...  

And yes, I think there have been HUGE advancements in the treatment of gallstones in the past couple of decades, so that it's not a major operation like it used to be.  Just be sure to come post while you're on drugs afterward so we can be entertained.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

oh. i'm so sorry to hear that. 

just take a lot of care.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I was 25 and not overweight when I had my gall bladder removed due to stones. The surgery wasn't all that bad to tell the truth. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the kind words.  You guys are awesome, and you all made me feel so much better.  I have to pick up the paperwork to see the surgeon - so we'll se what happens.  My biggest concern is that I'm supposed to get 2 new puppies in about 6 weeks - so I hope I get get this fixed before then.  I don't want to be laid up with 2 new puppies in the house.  The puppies are from a friend, whose dog had a litter, and she's going to Florida - so the 6 weeks is pretty firm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are the puppies a particular breed or a "blend?"    We want to say "awwww."  Hopefully you can get everything out of the way before they arrive.

We're with you, Linda!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Linda, I had emergency gallbladder surgery in 2005, it really is pretty minor these days and recovery time is MUCH quicker than it used to be.  I had surgery on a Thursday with 5 laparoscopy incisions (which is about 2 more than usual) and still was able to return to desk job on Monday.  Be sure to milk the no lifting limitations as long as you can to get out of housework and enjoy the "happy" pills.  Really, just think of it as a short pharmaceutical vacation  

Chris


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are the puppies a particular breed or a "blend?"  We want to say "awwww." Hopefully you can get everything out of the way before they arrive.
> 
> We're with you, Linda!
> 
> Betsy


I have 2 toy poodles from the same parents - and now those same 2 parents had another litter, so we're getting 2 more.

I really appreciate all the good thoughts. I've never had anything like this before, so I'm a little weirded out.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

crebel said:


> Linda, I had emergency gallbladder surgery in 2005, it really is pretty minor these days and recovery time is MUCH quicker than it used to be. I had surgery on a Thursday with 5 laparoscopy incisions (which is about 2 more than usual) and still was able to return to desk job on Monday. Be sure to milk the no lifting limitations as long as you can to get out of housework and enjoy the "happy" pills. Really, just think of it as a short pharmaceutical vacation
> 
> Chris


I heard it was much easier now - so I feel encouraged. Once I meet up with the surgeon next week I'm sure I'll be more at ease.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember in Med School the mnemonic for Gallstones was the 4-F's (Female, Fat, Flatulent, and Forty)   but the truth is it shows up in any size and any sex, but is more common in the 4-Fs

It's amazing how insensitive someone can get when cramming for a test at 4am (not me, of course!!)


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I just had my gallbladder out in November and when done laparoscopically the surgery isn't all that bad and the recovery pretty short. I unfortunately had a nasty case of pancreatitis from a stone blocking my bile duct so I was in the hospital for a week, and it was a few weeks before they could do surgery. So my advice is to get the stones out sooner than later! 

Lynn L.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

GET WELL SOON!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I remember in Med School the mnemonic for Gallstones was the 4-F's (Female, Fat, Flatulent, and Forty)  but the truth is it shows up in any size and any sex, but is more common in the 4-Fs


I learned it as female, fair, fat, and forty...

We also spent an incredible amount of time in class discussing what a


Spoiler



fatty stool


 looked like. LOL.

And then there are the XII cranial nerves: On Old Olympus, tiny tots ...?

or the version I could always remember:


Spoiler



Oh, Oh, Oh to touch and feel a girl's vagina...ah


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And then there are the XII cranial nerves: On Old Olympus, tiny tots ...?


Or as I learned it, On old Olympus' Tower Tops...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine was "Oh, once one takes the Anatomy Final, very good vacations are here!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How to write a proper Navy letter:

Fat Tiresome Virgins Sometimes Require Encouragement


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So are you going to explain that one, for us non-Navy types?  


And I think they've cleaned up some of those, with more women in the military...  so now I gather there's "Big boys race our young girls but Violet generally wins".    

No doubt you'll recall the older version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't recognize that one. . .the one I posted is how you remember the order in a navy letter

From
To
Via
Subject

References
Enclosures


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank God I never took anatomy or physiology or wrote Navy letters.  LOL.  I did have my gallstones removed.  It was not pleasant, but it was worth it to get rid of the pain.  Almost everyone in my immediate family including DH has had the surgery.  Not all are fat, flatulent, female or forty.  So much for mnenomics or however you spell it.  I did like Keanu Reeves in Johnny Mnenomic.  Is that off topic?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Thank God I never took anatomy or physiology or wrote Navy letters. LOL. I did have my gallstones removed. It was not pleasant, but it was worth it to get rid of the pain. Almost everyone in my immediate family including DH has had the surgery. Not all are fat, flatulent, female or forty. So much for mnenomics or however you spell it. I did like Keanu Reeves in Johnny Mnenomic. Is that off topic?


Topic? We have a topic here?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Topic? We have a topic here?


When someone lists the 12 cranial nerves, then we'll have a topic. LOL.

To the OP: I hope they assess your cranial nerves before you have surgery!

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> When someone lists the 12 cranial nerves, then we'll have a topic. LOL.
> 
> To the OP: I hope they assess your cranial nerves before you have surgery!
> 
> L


There are 12 pairs of cranial nerves.
Olfactory I
Optic II
Oculomotor III
Trochlear IV
Trigeminal V
Abducens VI
Facial VII
Auditory (vestibulocochlear) VIII
Glossopharyngeal IX
Vagus X
Spinal Accessory XI
Hypoglossal XII


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> There are 12 pairs of cranial nerves.
> Olfactory I
> Optic II
> Oculomotor III
> ...


Did you know that off the top of your head or is Google your friend? 

For some odd reason, I know nerves VI-XII but I always get the first six mixed up, which is why I didn't try to post the list (I would have had to cheat and look them up).

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Did you know that off the top of your head or is Google your friend?
> 
> For some odd reason, I know nerves VI-XII but I always get the first six mixed up, which is why I didn't try to post the list (I would have had to cheat and look them up).
> 
> L


you didn't say I had to do it from MEMORY.... ask.com actually, i don't google....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> you didn't say I had to do it from MEMORY.... ask.com actually, i don't google....


Okay....quiz time.

In people with Bell's Palsy, what cranial nerve is affected?

If you feel lightheaded after a particularly large bowel movement, what cranial nerve is causing that response?

Margaritas to those who know the answers...

L


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

That's terrible luck finding such things.  Hope you get better soon!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Okay....quiz time.
> 
> In people with Bell's Palsy, what cranial nerve is affected?
> 
> ...


Bell's Palsy I believe is the trigeminal and the other I believe is the Vagus.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Bell's Palsy I believe is the trigeminal and the other I believe is the Vagus.


Right on the vagus, wrong on trigeminal. You have half a margarita poured....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Right on the vagus, wrong on trigeminal. You have half a margarita poured....


Wait a second barkeep.... I should get a whole margarita for my correct answer and somebody else get a whole one when they answer the Bell's Palsey question.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Wait a second barkeep.... I should get a whole margarita for my correct answer and somebody else get a whole one when they answer the Bell's Palsey question.


Is that the way they do it in your neck of the woods? Okay then.










Correct answer on Bell's Palsy gets a margarita *and* roses from Hugh...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*sip*  YUMMY!  Thanks Leslie.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

facial nerve VII


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> facial nerve VII


There you go.










Do you want roses from Hugh? He's waiting in the wings...LOL


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, that's not a margarita. Chad, she's trying to cheat you out of your hard liquor!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Not only that Bud isn't even real beer!! (Don't tell my wife, she's from st louis)
but as long as Hugh does NOT give me flowers I'll be happy.  

I'm actually dissapointed because I once had the names of the holes in the cranium that each nerve exited thru memorized....but it's gone now. Not that it was ever useful info...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

In addition to the Literary Trivia Thread, we should have a Medical Trivia Thread... not that it's really _trivia_ then, but you know what I mean.


----------

